# Skipooterky - Baby, It's Cold Outside!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky

Baby, It's Cold Outside!

​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipooterky singing _Ice Ice Baby!_:woot::laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Brrrr! Baby, it _is_ cold outside!

Looks like my backyard :laughing:

Looks like they're staying warm in their Eskimo fur coats, though!


----------



## Abarriger (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like they'll be plenty warm in their fur coats! How funny!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The boys look so cute on their Eskimo outfits, they better hurry back inside since it's so cold and take those presents with them!


----------

